# My First Attempt



## Goat (Dec 15, 2012)

Well as a complete beginner I had a search around YouTube and went for a simple conduit 20mm pipe with a connector in fact I made 2 out of the length I bought, one at 4' and the other at 3'. I tried two types of dart; one with a kebab skewer with paper cone and one with a 2" nail and similar flight.

I can't believe how far a pointed stick will bed into a fence at 12 yards, an so impressed and can't wait to experiment more when I have a bit more time.





  








IMG 0054




__
Goat


__
Dec 18, 2012












  








IMG 0057




__
Goat


__
Dec 18, 2012












  








IMG 0059




__
Goat


__
Dec 18, 2012








All the best ... Aelf


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Good job Aelf.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice work. It is crazy the penetration one can attain with one of these things.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice. Try a 7 ft section with wire shaft darts!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice job! it is amazing the power of blowguns huh!


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks good !!! But beware, it is addicting


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

looks great!!!! now its time for a metal dart!!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks great, that skewer really stuck in there.


----------



## Goat (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all ..... More experimenting over the holiday period !!!

Aelf ...


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations Aelf a wonderful "first attempt" indeed! And as jtilley said, it can be addicting (I'm so addicted)  LOL

Wire darts were also mentioned and I have found that *FLAG WIRE* works well for my wire darts and the "flags" can be used to make cones too.

I bought 1 bundle of 100 21" long wire flags that, depending on the dart length, can make 3 or 4 darts per wire (300 to 400 darts for well under $10 [US] ).


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Way to go Aelf.


----------

